# Cube Acid 29" 2012 und wie rüste ich sinnvoll auf?



## Sebl84 (26. März 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Bike-Gemeinde,

ich heiße Sebastian und bin neu hier im Forum da ich das Thema Radfahren nun etwas bewusster angehen möchte.
Nachdem ich ein Aldi "Fully" so lange gefahren bin, dass jede weitere Fahrt ein Spiel mit Leben und Tod wäre. Habe ich mir bei meinem Händler vor Ort ein aktuelles Cube Acid 29" gekauft, das Analog 29 fand ich von der Farbe und der Gabel sowie Schalthebel nicht so toll und das Cube LTD SL 29 war mir mit 1200 noch zu teuer, ansonsten hätte ich dieses genommen, so blieb es bei einem Kompromiss, dem Acid. Zudem war das Acid das einzige der 3 bei dem man die Gabel am Lenker sperren konnte, was ich auch oft nutze. Sieht man auf den Bildern auf cube.eu zwar nicht, diese Funktion ist aber vorhanden. 

http://www.cube.eu/en/29er/acid-29/


So nun geht es weiter, ich hoffe ich habe was die Basis angeht keinen Fehlkauf getätigt, subjektiv ist das Fahrverhalten richtig toll, ich komme sehr gut klar und es macht mehr Spaß als mein altes vom Discounter. 
Egal ob Straße, Wald, Wiese oder grober Schotter es läuft einfach 

Mit dem Bike kommt nun halt auch die Lust auf mehr, bei Rädern sind die Preisklassen ja nach oben hin fast offen. Nur warum? Wo sind die Unterschiede von 3800 zu 800 ? Nur weniger Gewicht und mehr Status?

Wo liegen die größten Schwachstellen an meinem Rad und was würde ich an diesen Stellen mit einer Aufrüstung erreichen? Was wäre nur nice to have und was würdet ihr sogar sofort machen?

Vielen Dank an jeden der mir helfen möchte


----------



## nepo (26. März 2012)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> Wo liegen die größten Schwachstellen an meinem Rad und was würde ich an diesen Stellen mit einer Aufrüstung erreichen? Was wäre nur nice to have und was würdet ihr sogar sofort machen?





Laufräder
Kurbel / Innenlager
Gabel
So lange nichts davon kaputt gegangen ist, würde ich gar nichts austauschen.
Wenn das Octalinklager irgendwann mal zu eiern anfängt, würde ich auf HTII umrüsten. Ne Deorekurbel kostet nicht die Welt. Aber erst, wenn das alte Lager den Geist aufgibt.

Die Laufräder, kannst mal ersetzen, wenn die Lager schön knarzen oder wenn sich nichts mehr zentrieren lässt.

Die Gabel evt. wenn du mit der jetzigen mal nicht mehr zufrieden sein solltest.

Das einzige, was ich an jedem Rad direkt tausche sind Sattel, Griffe und Pedale. Das aber nicht, weil das vorhandene Schlecht wäre, sondern weil es einfach nicht zu mir passt.

Achja, die Bremsen sind nicht unbedingt downhilltauglich, aber so lange du keinen Alpencross mit ellenlangen Bergabpassagen machst, reichen die auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (26. März 2012)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem Bike kommt nun halt auch die Lust auf mehr, bei Rädern sind die Preisklassen ja nach oben hin fast offen. Nur warum? Wo sind die Unterschiede von 3800 zu 800 ? Nur weniger Gewicht und mehr Status?
> ...


Mehr Funktion und Performance.

Ändern würde ich die Gabel (z. B. Reba RL), Bremsen (neue SLX oder XT), Laufräder (leichtere & breitere Felge, bessere Naben), Kurbel (SLX oder XT), Schalthebel (XT), Pedale (gescheite Plattform oder Clickies) und Reifen.

Pedale sind schnell, einfach und günstig getauscht und bringen als Schnittstelle Rad-Fuß auf jeden Fall mehr Sicherheit/Standfestigkeit. Also auf jeden Fall tauschen.

Die Gabel, die im Rad verbaut ist, ist eher für Feldwege oder Waldautobahn. Sobald es etwas geländiger wird, wirst du den Vorteil eines guten Fahrwerks schätzen lernen.

Bremsen mit mehr Reserven und Dosierbarkeit bringen dir mehr Sicherheit und Kontrolle. 

Stabile Laufräder mit leichten breiten Felgen bringen gute Beschleunigung und die Möglichkeit auch breitere Reifen einzusetzen.

Aufrüstung von Schaltung und Antrieb sparen etwas Gewicht und bringen mehr Funktionen (Instant Release und Multi Release).

Ob du es brauchst und nutzen kannst, musst du selbst wissen. Vergleichen lohnt sich in jedem Fall.


----------



## nepo (26. März 2012)

Die Deore Shifter haben die gleichen Funktionen, wie die XT Shifter.
Sind nur etwas schlanker und wahrscheinlich leichter.


----------



## Sebl84 (26. März 2012)

okay vielen Dank euch beiden 

Wenn die jetzige Gabel 100mm Weg hat, muss dann die Ersatzgabel auch 100mm haben, wegen der Geometrie oder auf was achtet man da damit das alles passt?

Zum Thema Felgen, Bremse und Nabe (ist vermutlich die Lagerung gemeint?), das ist ja mehr oder weniger ein Bauteil, gibt es das als Satz? Wo sind dann die Vorteile, weniger Reibung und Gewicht, aber mehr Stabilität? 
Wie würden sich neue Bremsen auswirken, also blockieren geht ja jetzt so auch mit einem Finger, gehts da dann eher um die Standzeit und Erwärmung bei Abfahrten?


----------



## Toolkid (26. März 2012)

nepo schrieb:


> Die Deore Shifter haben die gleichen Funktionen, wie die XT Shifter.


Abgesehen von Multi Release und Instant Release (SL-M591 vs SL-M780).

Vorteil besserer Laufräder: Leichtgängiger, weniger beschleunigte Masse, stabiler, breitere Bereifung möglich, evtl. tubeless
Vorteil besserer Bremsen: bessere Dosierbarkeit, geringe Handkraft für gleiche Bremswirkung nötig, Ergonomie (Druckpunkt- und Griffweiteneinstellung, I-Spec/Matchmaker), Standfestigkeit (keine/weniger nachlassende Bremswirkung bei langen Abfahrten), evtl. Gewicht

Zu beachten bei der Gabel: Einbauhöhe, Schaftgeometrie (1 1/8", Tapered, 1,5"), größerer Durchmesser der Standrohre (für bessere Seiten- und Bremssteifigkeit), Achssytem (9mm Schnellspanner, 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse), Luftkammer vs Stahl-/Titanfeder, einstellbare Druck- und Zugstufe, Dämpfungseinstellungen, Plattformsystem, Lockout, Remote, Absenkbarkeit, Material/Gewicht, max. Reifenbreite, max. Scheibengröße


----------



## nepo (26. März 2012)

Ok wieder was gelernt. Instandrelease wäre mir das Geld nicht wert.
Multirelease bedeutet, dass man auch mit dem kleinen Hebel, mehrere Gangwechsel vornehmen kann?
2-Way Release haben jedenfalls auch die Deore-Shifter.

Laut Paul Lange gibt es die Kombination aus 2-Way und Multirelease aber nur bei den XTR-Shiftern:
http://www.paul-lange.de/index.php?id=360

Ich würde jetzt wirklich noch nichts tauschen, außer Pedale, Griffe und Sattel (je nach Bedarf).

Laufräder, Gabel und Bremse kosten so viel, dass du dir auch gleich ein Rad für 600 Euro mehr hättest kaufen können. Was du jetzt hast, wird dir nicht unter dem Arsch zusammenbrechen.

Für ne neue Reba legst du gleich mal 300 Euro hin:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a61132/reba-rl-dual-air-100-schwarz-mit-remote-option.html

Für einen Laufradsatz zahlt man auch locker 200 - 300 Euro

Ein Satz SLX-Bremsen kostet ebanfalls 150 Euro
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a50794/slx-scheibenbremse-br-m666-set.html

Und das tauschen macht man ohne Ahnung davon zu haben auch nicht mal schnell in fünf Minuten.

Schreib doch bitte erstmal, was du mit dem Fahrrad alles vorhast.
Für Waldwege mit mal ein paar Wurzeln, reicht die Ausstattung vom Acid locker. Dafür brauchst du auch keine breiteren Reifen.
Bessere Bremsen sind sicherlich besser dosierbar und neigen weniger zu Fading. Das macht sich aber auch erst bei längeren Bergabfahrten bemerkbar.

Und über breite Tubeless Laufräder bei nem Cube Acid nachzudenken finde ich albern. Das wäre wie ein 225er Schlappen auf nem 3er Golf mit 60 PS. Wenn die Serienlaufräder mal den Geist aufgeben (Nabe knarzt schon, nichts lässt sich mehr zentrieren), kannst du immer noch nach Ersatz suchen.
Genauso die Gabel. So lang du zufrieden damit bist, lass sie drin!


----------



## Toolkid (26. März 2012)

nepo schrieb:


> Schreib doch bitte erstmal, was du mit dem Fahrrad alles vorhast.
> Für Waldwege mit mal ein paar Wurzeln, reicht die Ausstattung vom Acid locker. Dafür brauchst du auch keine breiteren Reifen.
> Bessere Bremsen sind sicherlich besser dosierbar und neigen weniger zu  Fading. Das macht sich aber auch erst bei längeren Bergabfahrten  bemerkbar.
> 
> ...


Kann ich so unterschreiben. Der TE wollte nur wissen, was an Mehrwert/-funktion in besserer Ausstattung steckt und wo Schwächen an seinem Rad sind. Deswegen habe ich oben schon geschreiben:


Toolkid schrieb:


> ...
> Ob du es brauchst und nutzen kannst, musst du selbst wissen. Vergleichen lohnt sich in jedem Fall.


----------



## Sebl84 (27. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die bereits sehr konkreten Vorschläge 

Also ich fahre eigentlich nur da wo auch ein Traktor oder ein ordentliches Allradfahrzeug fahren könnte, habe mir Gestern noch ein paar Fahrvideos angesehen und da gehts ganz anders zur Sache 

Bei mir ist mal ein relativ steiler Hochwasserschutzdamm dabei, ein paar ältere Feld- und Waldwege mit z.T. großen Steinen, Wurzeln und Löchern. Eigentlich nichts für das man sich mit dem Thema Fahrtechnik auseinandersetzen müsste sage ich mal, nicht mit meiner Geschwindigkeit. Aber das kann ja noch werden und um eben richtig vorzugehen ist es denke ich mal wichtig, dass man sich selbst und sein Rad richtig einschätzen kann und ohne zu wissen was eigentlich machbar ist, funktioniert das eben nicht. 

Meine Bremsen, nach dem sie jetzt eingefahren sind, taugen eigentlich ganz gut, falls die Leistung vorerst nicht nachlässt. 

Die Gabel zischt oder saugt? bei größeren Unebenheiten (normal?) 

Den Sattel habe ich schon getauscht, der jetzige sieht nicht mehr so schön aus, ist aber ein gutes Stück bequemer als der Orig.

Griffe würde ich noch gerne tauschen, mal sehen was es da so gibt.

Pedale sind eigentlich in Ordnung, ich kenne halt auch keine anderen. Ein System mit speziellen Schuhen finde ich für mich jetzt übertrieben. Ich trage meine Lowa Halbschuhe, das passt.

Ich vermute aber irgendwie das die Laufräder wirklich als erstes den Geist aufgeben werden, oder zumindest einen 8er bekommen. Die Felgen/Speichen wirken auf mich doch recht filigran. 

Ich spiele gerade etwas mit dem Luftdruck herum, der Händler hat 3 Bar eingefüllt, was ich etwas viel finde, der Reifen ist Knochenhart. Ich hab mal undefiniert abgelassen bis ich ihn so 5-6 mm mit dem Daumen eindrücken konnte, ist schon etwas besser. Wieviel bar fährt man da so im "Gelände" beim 29er? Zu wenig ist sicher auch nichts, sonst bekommt die Felge was ab, nehme ich an. 

Zur Person: 1,71m, 66kg ohne alles, Anfänger.

Grüße aus der baden-württembergischen Seite von "südlich von Würzburg".


----------



## Sebl84 (27. März 2012)

Gerade diese Luftdrucktabelle Gefunden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774

danach würde ich ja irgendwo bei 1,7 Bar liegen, da sind die 3 Bar vom Händler ja wirklich etwas sehr gut gemeint gewesen.


----------



## nikolauzi (27. März 2012)

Sinnvolle Aufrüstung? 26Zoll Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebl84 (28. März 2012)

Hab da noch 2 Dinge festgestellt:

1. Wenn die Bremsen heiß werden fangen sie an zu quietschen.

2. Wenn ich die Bremse im Stand anziehe und dann mit dem Rad vor und zurück "wippe" habe ich wohl Spiel in den Speichen, also Nabe steht Felge und Reifen bewegen sich, vorne ist das sogar wie eine Art einrasten also es hüpft hin und her und hinten ists eigentlich nur elastisch ohne einrasten.

Ist das jetzt normal oder lieg ich demnächst in der Hecke damit?


----------



## nepo (28. März 2012)

Spiel vom Steuersatz hast du eingestellt?

edit:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ahead-Steuerkopf-Einstellen.htm


----------



## nikolauzi (28. März 2012)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> ...2. Wenn ich die Bremse im Stand anziehe und dann mit dem Rad vor und zurück "wippe" habe ich wohl Spiel in den Speichen, also Nabe steht Felge und Reifen bewegen sich, vorne ist das sogar wie eine Art einrasten also es hüpft hin und her und hinten ists eigentlich nur elastisch ohne einrasten.
> 
> Ist das jetzt normal oder lieg ich demnächst in der Hecke damit?



Die Bremsbeläge wandern ein wenig im Sattel beim Wechsel der Richtung


----------



## Sebl84 (30. März 2012)

Um die Bremsen zu verbessern... wäre es möglich 180 oder 203er scheiben und zusätzlich andere Beläge (z.b. trickstuff) für diese Bremse zu verwenden? Ich fahr halt anscheinend doch viel berge auf und ab und wenn der Hund dabei ist auch mal im Schneckentempo und dann laufen sie heiß und Schreien nach Hilfe.... 

muss ja nicht gleich eine Komplett neue Anlage sein, oder?


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. März 2012)

203 könnte für rahmen und gabel zu viel sein.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (31. März 2012)

Sebl84 schrieb:


> Die Gabel zischt oder saugt? bei größeren Unebenheiten (normal?)
> ...
> Ich vermute aber irgendwie das die Laufräder wirklich als erstes den Geist aufgeben werden, oder zumindest einen 8er bekommen. Die Felgen/Speichen wirken auf mich doch recht filigran.
> ...
> Zur Person: 1,71m, 66kg ohne alles, Anfänger.


Das mit der Gabel ist normal, liegt an der Zugstufeneinstellung, da rauscht glaube ich das Öl durch irgendwo (Floodgate?) durch.

Ich habe dieselben Felgen am LTD, wiege auch so wenig wie du und kann dir sagen: die Laufräder sind ziemlich stabil: da sind auch Sprünge über ne 20cm-Kante kein Problem. Ich weiß natürlich nicht genau, wie sehr instabiler die 29er-Felgen sind, da ich die 26er habe.



nepo schrieb:


> ...
> Laut Paul Lange gibt es die Kombination aus 2-Way und Multirelease aber nur bei den XTR-Shiftern:
> http://www.paul-lange.de/index.php?id=360
> ...


Die Angabe ist falsch. Die XT-Shifter (SL-M780) haben das genauso. Und an den SL-M770 (altes Modell) kann man es durch Wegfeilen von so nem Steg "nachrüsten".

Zu den Bremsen:
Die Bremskraft müsste dir langen. Höchstens vorne ein 180er-Scheibe hinbauen. Du wiegst doch nicht viel. Gewöhn dich dran, nicht schleifend zu bremsen, sondern immer schön kurz zu ankern. Abwechselnd VR-Bremse/HR-Bremse nutzen hilft auch, falls du z.B. mit Hund unterwegs bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzicreamcheese (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin jetzt auch neu hier, und habe mir das Acid 29 ebenfalls zugelegt um mal ein bisschen in den MTB Sport reinzuschnuppern, und habe auch schon voll Feuer gefangen.

Habe jetzt einige Touren gemacht, sowohl auf Waldautobahnen als auch Singletrails mit ordentlich Wurzeln und Matsch.
Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass der hier ab Werk verbaute Reifen (Schwalbe Rapid Rob) wirklich kacke ist.
Zumindest empfinde ich es so, als drehe er auf Wurzeln und feuchtem Boden schnell durch beim Bergauffahren.
Vermutlich bin ich ihn mit 2,5 bar gefahren aber auch ein bisschen hart gefahren.
Und nun meine Fragen:
Kann das m. E. schlechte Gripverhalten ausschließlich am Reifendruck liegen?
Ist der Rapid Rob überhaupt für solche Art von Touren zu gebrauchen?
Welchen Reifen empfehlt ihr im Falle eines Tauschs, und sollte ich direkt beide Reifen tauschen, oder kann ich den vorhandenen vorne drauflassen?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (26. Juni 2012)

Der Rapid Rob hat recht wenig Grip, das ist normal.
Du kannst erstmal Luft ablassen, ich fahr mit maximal 2 bar hinten, vorne noch weniger (kommt auch auf dein Gewicht an).
Aber auch damit kommst du nicht weit - du brauchst einen anderen Reifen.

Für Matschiges kann ich den Fat Albert empfehlen, hab ihn vorne am Hardtail drauf (hinten Nobby Nic). Die Kombination hat schön Grip, rollt aber dafür nur mäßig, was mir auf Touren aber ehrlich gesagt egal ist.
Für schnelles von A nach B kommen habe ich mein Speedbike. 

Generell würd ich vorne den gripstärkeren Reifen nehmen. Wenn dir also der Grip hinten schon zu gering ist, solltest du auch vorne wechseln.


----------



## suzicreamcheese (27. Juni 2012)

Danke LTD für deine Antwort.
Nach Möglichkeit würde ich die vorhandenen Reifen erstmal "aufbrauchen" bevor ich sie wegschmeiße.
Daher kam meine Frage, ob ich erstmal nur hinten wechsele.
Nobby Nic habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach als Kaufempfehlung gehört/gelesen. Da ich an anderer Stelle allerdings schon mal schlechte Erfahrung mit Schwalbe-Reifen gemacht habe, tendiere ich eher zu Conti-Reifen.
Kann mir da irgend jemand weiterhelfen mit seinen Erfahrungen? X-King oder Mountain-King? Und welche Ausführung?


----------



## Acid_29 (22. August 2012)

Hallo, fahre selber das 29er Acid!

Also ich fahr mit dem alles, außer derbe Sprünge oder Drops.

Was ich dir empfehlen kann, sind auf jedenfall bessere Laufräder, vorallem hinten, neigt das Acid dazu schnell die Speichenspannung zu verlieren.

Gabel fährst du bis zu ihrem Tod und rüstest dann nach. 

Was sinn macht, einen gröberen Reifen. Bremsen, nunja, vorn auf jedenfall ne 180er Scheibe! Wirst du auf jedenfall merken die Verbesserung.

Das die Gabel zischt ist normal, allerdings nur im "Schildkröten" Modus 

Ansonsten Fahrtechnik. Es ist ein 29er  das verzeiht vieles ;-)


----------



## QBE84 (22. August 2012)

Ich kann dir den Conti Mountain King II empfehlen. Fahre den selber seit ca. 2000 KM auf meinem 26 Zoll Acid und bin absolut zufrieden. Hat guten Grip bei trockenen und nassen Verhältnissen und rollt schön ab.


----------

